# how do you split a tank?



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

how do you split a tank?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

thanks!
-Mr.B


----------



## Finntastic (Dec 30, 2020)

Do you mean like dividing a tank?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Finntastic said:


> Do you mean like dividing a tank?


yep!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

There are tank dividers for sale around the internet, the one that I have I bought from lifewithpets or Gardner creations. Very sturdy and fits my tanks well. I also have hinged glass tops that sit directly on top of the divider so I haven’t had problems with anyone jumping over. I have a sponge filter in each divided section and a heater in every other section.
















I tried to use a imaginarium brand divider I picked up cheap on the bottom pic and the girls managed to get through it and beat each other up within 45 minutes of me walking away and coming back to check on them. I ended up cutting my 20 tall divider I had from lifewithpets to fit this 10 gallon. The top picture I ordered the dividers to fit the 20 long tank dimensions and they snugged right in.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

10 Gallon Tank Dividers - Lifewithpets like that?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> 10 Gallon Tank Dividers - Lifewithpets like that?


yes that is the one I have. 👍🏻


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

If you want to save a bit of cash( depending if you have materials) and like DIY projects- measure the width and height of the tank. Check your household for any plastic tupperware, containers, acrylic poster sheet protector. Use scissors or a hacksaw blade if cutting acrylic/plexiglass. Can use a drill to make holes in the plastic/acrylic/plexiglass or a heated up nail/metal rod to punch holes in it. That is how i often split my tanks. Might not look pretty sometimes but it gets the job done for me.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

X skully X said:


> There are tank dividers for sale around the internet, the one that I have I bought from lifewithpets or Gardner creations. Very sturdy and fits my tanks well. I also have hinged glass tops that sit directly on top of the divider so I haven’t had problems with anyone jumping over. I have a sponge filter in each divided section and a heater in every other section.
> View attachment 1025967
> View attachment 1025968
> 
> ...


you shod share your tank at: bettafish.com/threads/show-and-tell-your-tanks.776128/page-2#post-1852555314


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Life With Pets dividers get great reviews.

One caution, though. There's a difference between Aqueon and Marineland dimensions. Aqueon dividers are too tall and not wide enough for a Marineland. Reverse: Marineland are too short and too wide for Aqueon. Determine what you have before you order. PetCo sell Aqueon; PetSmart sells Marineland. Tetra takes the same size divider as Marineland. 

I leaned all of (much to my dismay) when I tried to use a divider I had made that fit my Marineland in an Aqueon tank.  Now I must make sure people know this before I sell.


----------

